# What to feed puppy with diarrhea?



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Poor Bentley  I would definitely take the vet's recommendation and feed him the I/D. We had dogs on the dry form of that for many years with great results. Maizie recently had a gastrointestinal illness and the vet put her on Royal Canin Gastointestinal dry food. She did better on it immediately. I hope Bentley feels better soon.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Did they test for coccidia as well? I have several acquaintances whose dogs have had coccidia recently. My ex texted me that Finn is having diarrhea too, and he's going to take a stool sample in on Monday for them to tests for parasites and giardia/coccidia. 

I don't feed kibble/canned at all, but I have to say that all Hill's is overpriced garbage and I personally would never feed it. I can't see how its better than boiled chicken and rice - heck, it has turkey and rice in it! Boneless skinless chicken breast is very low fat. And I don't really get the no human food comment. Dogs eat chicken based foods all the time, and the food she gave you has rice....so what's the issue with actual chicken and rice temporarily? Up to you of course, but when vets give advise on nutrition, I take it with a grain of salt. They don't really get much nutrition education in school unless they've done continuing ed.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

oshagcj914 said:


> I don't feed kibble/canned at all, but I have to say that all Hill's is overpriced garbage and I personally would never feed it.


Oh, that's nice to say after I just said I fed it to my dogs. You seem to know everything. Do you have a veterinary degree?


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, that's nice to say after I just said I fed it to my dogs. You seem to know everything. Do you have a veterinary degree?


No I don't. It's just my personal opinion, to which I am entitled, on the food the OP was asking about, and I was responding to her question. It was not directed at you at all.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

While those prescription diets seem to have really crummy ingredients, they usually are well tested to be effective for their intended purpose. For short term, I would use it.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Tiny Poodles said:


> While those prescription diets seem to have really crummy ingredients, they usually are well tested to be effective for their intended purpose. For short term, I would use it.


I agree.

VQ


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I am sorry Bently is feeling crummy. Hope he is on the mend soon.

If I were in your shoes I would follow vet recommendations at this time.

VQ


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Poor Bentley. I hope he feels better soon. No food advice from me but please keep us posted on how he is doing. Toys are so tiny it is very unnerving when they are sick.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

My parents' dogs were on ID for many years and did absolutely fine. It is not going to hurt your puppy.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Oshagcj914: no they didn't test him for coccidia. She never even mentioned that, only parvo and giardia. 

Thanks everyone for the advice! I fed him a little and he ate it up really quickly and started sniffing around to try and find more. When he found the can on the counter he sat right in front of it staring haha 

An hour after he ate the food and took his medicine he pooped again, still diarrhea but at least it wasn't pink anymore. Not sure if it's the food or medicine or just luck, but relieved there wasn't any blood this time.


----------



## oshagcj914 (Jun 12, 2016)

Glad to hear that! Its so hard and frustrating when they're sick :/ My Bengal had some loose stools with a little blood intermittently and we couldn't figure out why. It was very stressful. Hope your baby gets better soon!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Giardia has a high false-negative rate. I would have the coccidia and another giardia run.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

They did a fecal, I would find it highly unusual if they tested for giardia, but not coccidia and parasites. I just had a fecal done on Trulee and it was tested for everything (thankfully negative).
But I think N2 is correct, there is a high rate of false negatives on coccidia - I once had a sick puppy that was tested three times before they got a positive. Under these some vets would just treat for it.


----------



## NatalieAnne (Jul 23, 2016)

Sorry to hear your little Bentley has been unwell. Hope all turns around in quick order so you can get back to having fun together without any worry.


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

I will ask the vet on Monday whether they tested for coccidia and parasites. She only told me she was testing for parvo and giardia and to wait 15 minutes for the result. She only put the two test on the invoice too. 

Most vets around my area are closed Sunday, only the emergency vet will be open tomorrow, should I wait until Monday and go back to the vet and ask to get him tested again for giardia and coccidia? Or bring him to the emergency vet tomorrow and ask for a second testing?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

BentleysMum said:


> I will ask the vet on Monday whether they tested for coccidia and parasites. She only told me she was testing for parvo and giardia and to wait 15 minutes for the result. She only put the two test on the invoice too.
> 
> 
> 
> Most vets around my area are closed Sunday, only the emergency vet will be open tomorrow, should I wait until Monday and go back to the vet and ask to get him tested again for giardia and coccidia? Or bring him to the emergency vet tomorrow and ask for a second testing?



It really depends upon how sick/depleted you feel that he is. If he is acting sick/weak, then no it cannot wait, but if you feel like he is his normal self then you can probably hold off ok.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

BentleysMum, I would say that is a very fine food to feed your sweet boy. The prescription diets are quite specialized to perform as medical food, and in my experience highly successfully. You need to get him over this and the Rx food will help.

Don't let people who spout common criticisms of non-prescription pet food made by Hills entice you into not following the doctor's advice.

This is special food and it will help support Bentley now when he needs it. It's not forever.

Once he's healed and ready to start back on his regular food, you might also consider buying a fresh bag of kibble just in case yours has a problem (if you feed kibble). Not saying his food caused this, but starting fresh couldn't hurt, you know? You probably don't (hopefully don't) buy the 25 pound bags anyway, with a small guy .


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

My last poodle, a toy developed pancreatitis when she was about 5 and couldn't tolerate any commercial food. I kept her alive and healthy till she was 18 years on home made food.

I served her chicken or turkey (no skin and no fat) mixed with potato, carrots and peas. I found the rice is harder to digest than the potato as well I'm one of those rare people who are allergic to rice. I sometimes added cooked pumpkin.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Sage just went through the runs, and the vet said there was bacteria in the stool and gave me a liquid (as they had to make it smaller due to Sage's size, under 5 pounds). It really worked. I might add that I described how Sage would stretch and put her head on her front paws and keep her back end in the air. Members said that was a sign of the dog having pain form gas or something. The vet trip was 2 weeks ago, so far so good. I had all test run and nothing showed


----------



## BentleysMum (May 22, 2016)

Now that you mention it I've noticed Bentley has been rubbing his paw against his face a few times the past few days. Didn't even know that he was sending me signals.  

Would you happen to know what was in the liquid? The medicine Bentley was prescribed is metronidazole 100ml, panacur 100ml and Florentero paste.


----------



## shell (Jul 10, 2015)

I just want to ease your mind about science diet. I was a dog food snob for YEARS, I only fed the premium brands-boutique brands-whatever you want to call them. I even home cooked at one point.

My Rocky has had gastro issues all his life. Nothing I fed him would work-and we were in and out of the vet on so many occasions over this. He had loose stool, diarrhea, vomiting, blood in stool-you name it. We were leaning towards IBD and had done everything except a biopsy-it was our next step with his next episode.....

Then along came Addy. (Our Spoo) I started with Acana. She had liquid poo. I tried probiotics, and pumpkin-some improvement but we were at soft serve. This went on for a while. I had already been through so much of the same with Rocky that I finally had it. 

We tried Science Diet-and I haven't had a gastro issue since. Years ago I would have been so aghast at the idea of feeding it-but I have learned my lesson. The results speak for themselves. This is a good food, it is not trash it is not nasty, it is not all the horrible words that people without degrees in canine nutrition (myself included) try to call it. This is good dog food.

We haven't had a gastro issue since and I can't tell you what a relief it is. There is far more to dog food than a pretty ingredient panel.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

shell said:


> I just want to ease your mind about science diet. I was a dog food snob for YEARS, I only fed the premium brands-boutique brands-whatever you want to call them. I even home cooked at one point.
> 
> My Rocky has had gastro issues all his life. Nothing I fed him would work-and we were in and out of the vet on so many occasions over this. He had loose stool, diarrhea, vomiting, blood in stool-you name it. We were leaning towards IBD and had done everything except a biopsy-it was our next step with his next episode.....
> 
> ...


:adore::adore::adore::adore::adore::adore:


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You can't argue with results! We have a new member who seems to have an allergic dog that is thriving on a Science Diet type kibble from the vet. Whatever works and your dog will eat! Rejoice!

Rice and plain yogurt has worked with loose stools for Buck. I worry about dehydration in our climate so I would not hesitate to see the vet if things don't firm up pdq.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

zooeysmom said:


> Oh, that's nice to say after I just said I fed it to my dogs. You seem to know everything. Do you have a veterinary degree?


Quick comment: I agree Hills is not something I would ever feed to my dog. I know lots of vets use the various Hills diet for health issues -- my vet knew how I felt about Hills so when my Jake was having some tummy issues he didn't recommend it. I told him after he ate a can himself, I might consider.......I do know people who say the food had helped with gastric issues though, so again, strictly my opinion based on my research over the years, too.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Mfmst said:


> You can't argue with results! We have a new member who seems to have an allergic dog that is thriving on a Science Diet type kibble from the vet. Whatever works and your dog will eat! Rejoice!
> 
> Rice and plain yogurt has worked with loose stools for Buck. I worry about dehydration in our climate so I would not hesitate to see the vet if things don't firm up pdq.


Sunny has been having tummy issues, too, and his breeder suggested adding some pedialyte to keep him hydrated. I think you dilute 50/50 and there's no flavor, so at least he is getting electrolytes. Great suggestion - thought I would mention.


----------

